# Last day with Hank, headin to DVGRR tomorrow



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, he sure is cute!
You tried, you did your best, sometimes it just does not work out. I am sure he will find the right forever home with a person that is right for him and where he will be the only dog. 
Thanks for taking care of him and giving him a chance.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww he's so cute. I wish it had worked out, but it's better to do it now than later when he's older and harder to place. I hope the rescue will let you know where he ends up. Good for you for trying!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hank*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> So after having Hank since right before Christmas and things just not getting better between him and Sanford the JRT, along with Hanks other "issues", he is heading to Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.  I know its for the best as they can help him and he will be away from a little dog who wants to be the only male dog in the house. I feel like I failed him. There was some issues we overcame, like his submissive peeing is not as bad, you can look at him and pet him without getting pee on the floor or on you! He is a bit more confident at my work (i work at a vet hospital).
> 
> He still is shy about some things, like putting a leash on him is a chore and results in pee. He has low growled at people (my kids once and some people at work). He is quite a jumpy guy, especially at me, luckily the mouthing has improved. He also is getting a little rough with Lilly in play, and she seemed uncomfortable a few times but seemed fine once he calmed down.
> 
> ...


Bless you for trying. I am sure the rescue will find Hank a wonderful home!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all, just hard to do.. But the rescue lady did say they would keep me updated and let me know when he gets a new home. They also said while we were there we can tour the facility. So glad they have a place like this for goldens and they have trainers to work with them. It does make it a little easier.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sorry it didn't work. He is a very handsome dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

He's only 3 days older than Bella. At 10.5 months, he will have plenty of time to bond with his new family. Sorry it didn't work out..................


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Hank today. He's a beautiful boy. Thank you for all you've done for him.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Long long day*

So just got home about an hour or so ago. Hank seemed ok at the rescue. Very nice place and nice people. Just hope he is ok. He did greet the two girls that were there.. So thats good. No submissive peeing except when I got him out of the car at first..he was a bit worried. They said I can call to check up on him..might do that on Monday or Tuesday. Dont want to be too annoying. They think he wont be there long, but will do a complete eval on him maybe next week once he is settled. Look forward to hearing what they found on it. 

Car ride was long and eventful. He tried to get up front with the kids a few times but otherwise was really good. It took us 2 hours 15 mins. My poor little son, hes three, got sick on the way there and on the way back home. Seems fine now. We have been battling the GI bug between both kids this whole week. Was hoping it would have been gone! Keeping :crossfing that it wont rear its head tonight anymore..or ever. I am exhausted!

The other dogs seem ok. They kind of were looking for him but didnt miss a beat with eating their food. Lilly gets her crate back now that Hank is gone. He was use to a wire kennel so we used hers as his crate was massive. I took it with him so they could give it to the new owner. Also gave them advantix, food so they could switch him to theirs, a bone, his blankets, brush, poop bag holders and bags, two leashes and god knows what else..just kept stuffing stuff into bags. Lol I was going to give them a donation check but I had to order more so will have to mail one next week when i should get new ones. Sorry..rambling now, .. Anyways..if anyone has any reserves about using a rescue dont..they know what they are doing. So thankful they were able to take him. He was my first dog(out of all my other foster dogs) I have had that I didn't rehome myself but with his issues I wanted someone with more experience to do that and work with him. Love DVGRR!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hank*

Sorry I haven't had time to read your whole thread.
What were Hank's issues?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you returned him to rescue with some of his issues ironed out, so you probably made it easier overall on whoever adopts him next. As a sweet young male who's already housebroken, he'll probably be placed in a heartbeat. It's sad that you weren't able to keep him, but you probably set up his next placement for success, so you can probably put this one in the "win" column overall.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Sorry I haven't had time to read your whole thread.
> What were Hank's issues?


In the beginning really bad submissive peeing. Just looking at him he would do it. Touching him forget it..you would get peed on! We improved on that issue. Now it was mainly if you raised your voice (which wasnt usually directed towards him) or putting a leash on him, taking him to get a bath or towel drying him off after getting wet outside. 

Also humping the other dogs, but got him neutered right away helped as well as not allowing him by saying "ehhh". Curbed that and he hadnt done it in a long long time.

He was and still slightly is a mouther and jumper. Mainly towards me and my husband. He was a chewer and a digger, which is a hard one to break. We did a cleanup on our backyard on Sunday and he had every stick from the wood pile strewn around the yard as well as some big pieces! We even found pieces of concrete (not even sure from where?!) and bricks (we do have them). Surprised no broken teeth! 

He had confidence issues and loved to be right on you and constantly gave what I call nervous kisses. We were working on that..but he just couldnt contain himself! Lol

I did call the rescue today, i couldnt wait another day and they said he was doing fine. He was playing with a young female golden named Aria..i think? He was set to see a tech today and then a dr sometime the next day or two just to make sure he is good. Which I am sure he is as he had just been to my work in the past week and he was fine other than his hurt leg, which was getting better. They will do the testing later in the week once he is settled. Be interesting to hear how that goes and what their assessment of him is in their screening process. They dont think he will be there long as he is young and with a good experienced person and no dominating little dogs around he will be fine I am sure. It has been weird not having him here..its quiet as him and Lilly loved to play together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hank*



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> In the beginning really bad submissive peeing. Just looking at him he would do it. Touching him forget it..you would get peed on! We improved on that issue. Now it was mainly if you raised your voice (which wasnt usually directed towards him) or putting a leash on him, taking him to get a bath or towel drying him off after getting wet outside.
> 
> Also humping the other dogs, but got him neutered right away helped as well as not allowing him by saying "ehhh". Curbed that and he hadnt done it in a long long time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining about his issues. So glad you called the rescue to check on him. Sounds like Hank will find a home in no time and glad he has Aria to play with!


----------

